# Ralph's Whores



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jun 22, 2022)

Today on tequila Sunrise Ralph's desktop revealed that he is looking to move to Mexico and looking to hire a porn star known as Aria Lee.



 Who is Aria Lee you might ask?





Aria Lee is a hafa Porn Star who is famous for doing blacked Cuck Porn and is in Ligation for a alleged sexual Assault Against a porn director.

Article link | https://archive.ph/7Co6R


Spoiler: Local archive







				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.
			





Old habits die hard for the ralphamale.


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (Jun 22, 2022)

Kinda looks like Pantsu in that pic, guess he does have a cuck fetish


----------



## Covid19AteMyPeen (Jun 22, 2022)

Part of me thinks Ralph’s browsing history just consists of the most random bullshit due to posts on here. Someone says he should go to Mexico so he can do cheap drugs and gamble tax free and he thinks it’s a great idea so he looks into it before realizing it requires the tiniest bit of effort and moves to the next thing


----------



## 3322 (Jun 22, 2022)

XxTardWranglerxX said:


> Kinda looks like Pantsu in that pic, guess he does have a cuck fetish


Maybe if Pantsu was born a woman.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jun 22, 2022)

"Andy Kauffman shirt" Stupid wigger can't even spell the man's last name correctly.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jun 22, 2022)

I guess this thread is more acceptable because its a vs thread.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Jun 22, 2022)

Assault on police crime in Portugal? Is that what happened, was it the cops who beat the shit out of him the first go around? That would be hilarious.


----------



## Swirling weeb (Jun 22, 2022)

Ay caramba


----------



## Obscura539 (Jun 22, 2022)

As someone who is Half Lao, I am angry and ashamed.  There's like 12 of us.  If one of us fucks the pig-man.  That's 8.3% of my people that fuck pig-men.


----------



## Fools Idol (Jun 22, 2022)

So, how much is she?


----------



## Desktop User2 (Jun 22, 2022)

Still cannot comprehend people that comment on porn sites... How much of a coombrain you must be to have to share your sickness with other weirdos that also comment there?


----------



## EyeGuy (Jun 22, 2022)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> I guess this thread is more acceptable because its a vs thread.


Maybe you could change it to a "Ralph's Whores General?" He's been caught thirsting after/simping for a number of them. Off the top of my head I can only remember that one black hooker in Vegas, though.


----------



## temp o'rary (Jun 22, 2022)

Burd Turglar said:


> Assault on police crime in Portugal? Is that what happened, was it the cops who beat the shit out of him the first go around? That would be hilarious.



"Is assault on a police officer considered a serious crime in Portugal? Enough for them to stop travel/residency there?" is how I read it. His old conviction.


----------



## Armor King (Jun 22, 2022)

"Religion: Buddhism" 
Yeah sure.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jun 22, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Maybe you could change it to a "Ralph's Whores General?" He's been caught thirsting after/simping for a number of them. Off the top of my head I can only remember that one black hooker in Vegas, though.


Jannies would rather have multiple Vs threads.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jun 22, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Maybe you could change it to a "Ralph's Whores General?" He's been caught thirsting after/simping for a number of them. Off the top of my head I can only remember that one black hooker in Vegas, though.


There’s the one he kissed in Florida for 5 nights. Warski brought it up.


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (Jun 22, 2022)

"Assault on police crime in Portugal"

Did he beat cops in Portugal or is he seeing how having that crime could affect an attempt to get residency?

Also, Viva la America First pendejo!


----------



## Erika Furudo (Jun 22, 2022)

Armor King said:


> "Religion: Buddhism"
> Yeah sure.


I don't know, being a pornstar/escort who has caught the attention of the Gunt is a pretty good argument for her fucking up in a previous life. 

The rape allegations are interesting though, given she's a victim she may not want to go near guys accused of sexually assaulting vulnerable girls like Alice. Imagine getting rejected by a pornstar/escort even after you offer them money.


----------



## Beavis (Jun 22, 2022)

Desktop User2 said:


> Still cannot comprehend people that comment on porn sites... How much of a coombrain you must be to have to share your sickness with other weirdos that also comment there?


Every porn comment is:

“What’s her name?”

“She needs to take BBC!”

“Wow I wish I could suck his cock!”

“I nutted at 17:23”


----------



## Super Saiyan Hitler (Jun 22, 2022)

And his retarded fans are still going to uphold him as a savior of the White race.


EyeGuy said:


> Maybe you could change it to a "Ralph's Whores General?" He's been caught thirsting after/simping for a number of them. Off the top of my head I can only remember that one black hooker in Vegas, though.


He was talking to a black Vegas hooker and Savannah Sixx who's a spic/black mutt pornstar. In the Alice leaks, he or Pantsu also mentioned that they had a threesome with a pornstar, but it's unclear who it was. Maybe it's about time we started calling him the Lustpig? Even most coombrains don't go around hiring pornstars.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 22, 2022)

XxTardWranglerxX said:


> Kinda looks like Pantsu in that pic, guess he does have a cuck fetish


He definitely wants Pantsu to get gang banged by big black bucks while he watches, it’s the real three way that Gunt dreams about. I’m sure Pantsu would love to finally get some dick bigger than 3 inches too.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jun 22, 2022)

Super Saiyan Hitler said:


> And his retarded fans are still going to uphold him as a savior of the White race.
> 
> He was talking to a black Vegas hooker and Savannah Sixx who's a spic/black mutt pornstar. In the Alice leaks, he or Pantsu also mentioned that they had a threesome with a pornstar, but it's unclear who it was. Maybe it's about time we started calling him the Lustpig? Even most coombrains don't go around hiring pornstars.
> 
> ...


It was the pornstar he had on the killstream where he made her trash black penises because of his mirco bean.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 22, 2022)

Is this the same whore or a different one?



How much of Ralph’s budget goes towards OF?


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 22, 2022)

>mexican embassy apply for residency
there's no way this is real
this would be such an unbelievably dumb move
it'd be like portugal times 100


----------



## The Wokest (Jun 22, 2022)

Hmmm... Can Ralph go to Thailand as a felon?
because if he's willing to fly to get prostitutes in Europe or pay for escorts in the US while having the ability to just go to Thailand... That's just wasting money.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Jun 22, 2022)

temp o'rary said:


> "Is assault on a police officer considered a serious crime in Portugal? Enough for them to stop travel/residency there?" is how I read it. His old conviction.


You're probably right but my hypothetical scenario is way more fun.


----------



## Salubrious (Jun 22, 2022)

Fools Idol said:


> So, how much is she?


Is it weird that that is what I was thinking too?

I know Instagram "models" are mostly getting flown out on the side, but how desperate would you need to be to have sex with Ralph, and how do you put a number on it?

Would that not be a "Rock Bottom" moment in your life when you are negotiating a price with Ralph?


----------



## SuckDuck4Quack (Jun 22, 2022)

I have a feeling his initial conversation with her will go something like this


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jun 22, 2022)

Salubrious said:


> Is it weird that that is what I was thinking too?
> 
> I know Instagram "models" are mostly getting flown out on the side, but how desperate would you need to be to have sex with Ralph, and how do you put a number on it?
> 
> Would that not be a "Rock Bottom" moment in your life when you are negotiating a price with Ralph?


There’s usually substance abuse and mental problems in all pornstars. Which makes sense. Can you imagine taking money to have a 5’2 fat man waddle up, start to take his shirt off and his stomach is a literally his front butt? Then he starts to lean in close and whispers “Another all time banger on the killstream” with breath that smells like used tampons.

Yeah I’d be doing all the drugs to forget.


----------



## thismanlies (Jun 22, 2022)

Spoiler: Gunt's Trip to Mexico



>Be Ralph
>Lol
>Landlord is cranking up the rent on your rental
>California legal system wants to shake you down for back child support payments
>Vickers looking for any excuse he can to have you locked up
>Need to get the fuck out of America
>But where to go?
>Can't go to Portugal because people will kick your ass for fun
>Can't go to Somalia because the pirates will strap a motor to your ass and ride you out to the nearest cargo ship
>Can't go to southeast Asia because the locals will think you're a pig demon
>Plus local NGOs are devoted to hunting foreign pedos and could spot Pantsu like her head was on fire
>There's only one thing to do
>Find a Vietnamese escort
>Pay for the weekend experience
>Take her down to Mexico
>Walk into a bar
>Peoples' heads turn at the sight of your escort
>Then they look at you
>They figure you have money
>Bar tender pours only the most expensive drinks for your escort
>He pours you the cheapest booze
>Those drinks are watered down with local tap water
>Feel a fart creeping up
>Lean over on your bar stool to let a little poot out
>FLRPFLRPFLRPFLRPFLRPFLRPFLRP
>A record player scratches
>Everyone's looking at you
>The bartender points towards the door
>"Veta a la chingada."
>Holler back at him
>"Chingada yo momma, bitch!"
>Bartender and patrons hurl you out the front door
>Stumble down the street with your escort
>See two Mexicans standing outside of a sketchy looking club
>"We have no burro and no lady. What can we do?"
>They look your way
>They run up to you faster than Speedy Gonzales
>"You two want to make some money?"
>Your escort shrugs
>"I'm fucking this guy anyway might as well make some extra cash."
>They yank you into the club
>Find yourselves on the stage
>Dozens of screaming drunks in the audience
>Your escort gets naked
>The crowd is cheering and throwing pesos at her
>You holler at the crowd
>"You wanna see me fuck?!"
>The crowd cheers
>"You wanna see the Ralphamale get it on?!"
>Take your clothes off
>Lift up your gunt
>The crowd falls silent
>Wonder what's going on
>Someone from the crowd shouts
>"That's too small to be a burro!"
>Someone else shouts
>"And he's got caca all over his culo!"
>The crowd boos
>Begin to holler at them the only way a Ralphamale can
>The crowd bumrushes the stage
>They beat your ass so hard it makes Portugal 1 look like Portugal 2
>Wake up in a dark room
>Some back alley doctor stitched you up
>See a bunch of guys covered in tattoos staring at you
>They take turns banging your escort while you watch
>She tells the guys she's putting their dicks on your tab
>One of them tells you you're in debt for dragging you off the street and treating your many wounds
>They tell you there's already three kilos of coke strapped under your gunt
>They drop you off by the border
>They give you a handful of pain pills and tell you to walk north
>Take all the pills at once
>Forget where you are or why everything
>Find the coke under your gunt
>Do it all because you're the Ralphamale
>Begin hollering
>Border patrol finds you
>Assault three of them
>They arrest you
>Get out on bail
>Now the cartel's pissed off at you
>So is Vickers
>And the whore says you owe her a shitload of money for all the dicks she took while you were knocked out
>Do the only thing you can
>Flee to southeast Asia and pray the local NGOs don't bust Pantsu for being a pedo


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Jun 22, 2022)

You’d think someone would have a seperate browser for that kinda skeevy shit. God he’s dumb.


----------



## Cumbubs (Jun 22, 2022)

He likes to claim shes just some blacked porn star, which while being true, conveniently doesn't mention the fact you can also hire her on her website
https://www.arialeefantasy.com/specials/

He just needs to submit some screening form that needs your ID and education level (for some reason) and then your get your price.


----------



## Salubrious (Jun 22, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> You’d think someone would have a seperate browser for that kinda skeevy shit. God he’s dumb.


I have a second "professional" PC that I use for non-work programming, and I don't even browse Kiwi Farms (or anything) on it.

It's always shocking to me (not really) just how many people get caught doing stupid shit because they do it on their "work" computer.  Or they have all this money and never even buy a second machine.



Cumbubs said:


> and education level (for some reason) and then your get your price.


I said this in the general porncows thread about how they were using betas for free convention trips, but I'm guessing the reason she asks for education level is someone with a college degree that's willing to fill out that form has a lot more disposible income AND inexperience with women.  That probably greatly increases the price for obvious reasons.


----------



## ddlloo (Jun 22, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> You’d think someone would have a seperate browser for that kinda skeevy shit. God he’s dumb.


A separate browser for his stream in general. This is like the 3 millionth time something has popped up on screen because the nigger is too stupid to just use a clean browser when live.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 22, 2022)

Salubrious said:


> I have a second "professional" PC that I use for non-work programming, and I don't even browse Kiwi Farms (or anything) on it.
> 
> It's always shocking to me (not really) just how many people get caught doing stupid shit because they do it on their "work" computer.  Or they have all this money and never even buy a second machine.


just setting your default browser to always use private mode goes a long way, bonus points if it's tor browser


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 22, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> You’d think someone would have a seperate browser for that kinda skeevy shit. God he’s dumb.


It’s the addiction and substance abuse. He doesn’t GAF. 
He’s probably constantly looking up whores when he’s not busy seething.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 22, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> You’d think someone would have a seperate browser for that kinda skeevy shit. God he’s dumb.


fuck don't even need a separate browser, can just make a new user in brave or use guest mode.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jun 22, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Is this the same whore or a different one?View attachment 3415322
> How much of Ralph’s budget goes towards OF?


Most likely fan accounts.


----------



## David Spadem (Jun 22, 2022)

If you guys want to know what “porn star” Ralph and Pantsu had a threesome with. It’s this one: 

Thread '13/03/2021 Killstream Whorehouse with Jaimie Vine'
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/13-03-2021-killstream-whorehouse-with-jaimie-vine.86366/


----------



## twozero (Jun 22, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> fuck don't even need a separate browser, can just make a new user in brave or use guest mode.
> View attachment 3415681


Even that’s too much effort for the Ralphamale. Though he’d just contaminate each user account with whore searches anyway. 

p.s, based EvE profile, wormhole fren


----------



## Free the Pedos (Jun 22, 2022)

Cumbubs said:


> He likes to claim shes just some blacked porn star, which while being true, conveniently doesn't mention the fact you can also hire her on her website
> https://www.arialeefantasy.com/specials/
> View attachment 3415646
> He just needs to submit some screening form that needs your ID and education level (for some reason) and then your get your price.
> View attachment 3415650


It’s funny that ethnicity is mandatory, I assume because prostitutes are notorious for their dislike of black clients.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jun 22, 2022)

Free the Pedos said:


> It’s funny that ethnicity is mandatory, I assume because prostitutes are notorious for their dislike of black clients.


This one takes a liking to blacks. Jcesaer hires the cream of the crop of a slut who's blacked and does cuck porn.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 22, 2022)

So this bitch was born in 2000 but started being “active” in 2016?


----------



## Free the Pedos (Jun 22, 2022)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> This one takes a liking to blacks. Jcesaer hires the cream of the crop of a slut who's blacked and does cuck porn.


She doesn't like anything.  She does it for money.  She'd say she loves fucking clowns if there was as much money in it.


----------



## Stan (Jun 22, 2022)

With Ralph’s condition and stamina as it is, I’m surprised his prick is up for gunting vegas whores but eh, seems expensive


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 22, 2022)

Free the Pedos said:


> She doesn't like anything.  She does it for money.  She'd say she loves fucking clowns if there was as much money in it.


Lol " this chick really likes licking cum off the floor!"


----------



## cokeski1488 (Jun 22, 2022)

oh look another thread about ralph.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jun 22, 2022)

cokeski1488 said:


> oh look another thread about ralph.


He's a bad man.


----------



## The Wokest (Jun 22, 2022)

cokeski1488 said:


> oh look another thread about ralph.


Yes, there's gonna be threads about Ralph in Ralph's sub-forum, yes.


----------



## Retrodogkiller (Jun 22, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> So this bitch was born in 2000 but started being “active” in 2016?


She was scouted off Instagram. So I'm gonna assume they're including that for her active time. If not, things got dark pretty fast.


----------



## eDove (Jun 22, 2022)

Null brought it up before, but you're a fucking retard if you use your primary browser while streaming. These idiots ALWAYS oust themselves 'cause they're too boomer to figure out how to switch browsers, browse incognito, or even delete their search history while live streaming. This isn't even the first time Ralph has done this.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 22, 2022)

Free the Pedos said:


> She doesn't like anything.  She does it for money.  She'd say she loves fucking clowns if there was as much money in it.


also iirc shes said alot of her career was rape wasnt it? guys really really really need to know women often will just do shit for money or approval or emotions or things guys wont care about or think of. 


eDove said:


> Null brought it up before, but you're a fucking retard if you use your primary browser while streaming. These idiots ALWAYS oust themselves 'cause they're too boomer to figure out how to switch browsers, browse incognito, or even delete their search history while live streaming. This isn't even the first time Ralph has done this.


at this point ralph needs the meager interests dredged up whenever his embarrassing history shows up to survive. legit if his subforum shuts down now he and his bastard spawn might actually just up and die.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Jun 22, 2022)

eDove said:


> Null brought it up before, but you're a fucking retard if you use your primary browser while streaming. These idiots ALWAYS oust themselves 'cause they're too boomer to figure out how to switch browsers, browse incognito, or even delete their search history while live streaming. This isn't even the first time Ralph has done this.


That's true, but to be totally fair there isn't much being outted here.

In fact is this information even embarrassing? Why would Ralph be bothered by the fact people know (or think) he's into fucking high class hookers on the down low? Because that seems more like an "Oh no, now all my haters are going to be thinking about all the fine ass I'm smashing! Lol WOOPS!" kind of thing.

I sort of doubt he would think ahead enough to do it intentionally, but at the same time Ralph's got a baby dick, a fragile ego, awful health, a gunt so massive he probably can't see his own crotch anymore, and heaps of substance abuse problems; you have to wonder how much use he could realistically get out of hookers at this point. Any attempt to even try would be absolutely dire to behold, and certainly not worth the prices involved for the type of whores we're talking about.

If we saw his real searches they'd probably consist of stuff like "Do penis growth pills work?" and "How to talk to girls".


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 22, 2022)

PL but I had a friend who worked for a porn company as a production coordinator when I lived in LA.

He brought a few of these women over to a party of mine and they are some of the biggest retards I’ve ever met. They weren’t trafficked or raped or whatever they were just plain irresponsible and stupid. They’d get cash from a shoot and go out and party and smoke weed and then realize rent is due and “oh shit” better go book another scene or get pimped out to some guy on the side. And yes they all turn tricks as well. Porn is just the calling card.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 23, 2022)

Alright @WhimsicalTrolli, just to let you know:
1. I replaced that google search link
2. I added archives
3. I added a local archived article under the private tag 



EyeGuy said:


> Maybe you could change it to a "Ralph's Whores General?" He's been caught thirsting after/simping for a number of them. Off the top of my head I can only remember that one black hooker in Vegas, though.


Sure but not this one, Ethan Ralph vs. Women is something I wanted to write a while back but there's real life shit stopping me from concentrating.


----------



## Me262PrinceOfTurboJet (Jun 23, 2022)

cokeski1488 said:


> oh look another thread about ralph.


He wouldn't have so many threads if he wasn't such a colossal fuck up in every aspect of life. Maybe we'll have to make another thread for his sports betting on obscure shit like Montenegrin pillow polo, Estovakian parrotlet fights, and the bi-annual Belkan air races.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 23, 2022)

Me262PrinceOfTurboJet said:


> He wouldn't have so many threads if he wasn't such a colossal fuck up in every aspect of life. Maybe we'll have to make another thread for his sports betting on obscure shit like Montenegrin pillow polo, Estovakian parrotlet fights, and the bi-annual Belkan air races.


It's quantum physics, a subforum about Ralph has threads laughing at Ralph. Who can solve this riddle?


----------



## NaggotFigger (Jun 23, 2022)

cokeski1488 said:


> oh look another thread about ralph.


You're dumb for not realizing the ironic thing that most threads about Ralph are in the Ralph subforum. 
Once a thread that relates to Ralph was made, then it's all Ralph anyway. What a pig that's being a pain in the ass.


----------



## Calefactorite (Jun 23, 2022)

eDove said:


> Null brought it up before, but you're a fucking retard if you use your primary browser while streaming. These idiots ALWAYS oust themselves 'cause they're too boomer to figure out how to switch browsers, browse incognito, or even delete their search history while live streaming. This isn't even the first time Ralph has done this.


Nigga streamed himself jacking it to a 13 year old girl. He's beyond help.


----------



## Bush King (Jun 23, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> PL but I had a friend who worked for a porn company as a production coordinator when I lived in LA.
> 
> He brought a few of these women over to a party of mine and they are some of the biggest retards I’ve ever met. They weren’t trafficked or raped or whatever they were just plain irresponsible and stupid. They’d get cash from a shoot and go out and party and smoke weed and then realize rent is due and “oh shit” better go book another scene or get pimped out to some guy on the side. And yes they all turn tricks as well. Porn is just the calling card.


Met half a dozen strippers through a friend of a friend at a party. They were some very nice, very intelligent women. Very limited social media presence, very tame work (just service and dancing at clubs), very intelligent too. Not smart smart, but they all dropped out of school and worked drink service before moving to stripping because of the cash, and they all owned gigantic houses at 25-30 that were well on the way to being paid off. They'd let you do a line off their ass, but you couldn't film it and they wouldn't take it themselves.

There's a lesson there. Don't pimp yourself out for peanuts, blow your pussy all over the internet, and then get so fucked up on drugs that you need to resort to get fucked by RALPHAMALEs to make rent.


----------



## GeeWilickers47 (Jun 23, 2022)

cokeski1488 said:


> oh look another thread about ralph.


Ah yes, a thread about Ethan Ralph on the Ethan Ralph Sub-Forum. What a strange thing that is retard.


----------



## Me262PrinceOfTurboJet (Jun 23, 2022)

Calefactorite said:


> Nigga streamed himself jacking it to a 13 year old girl. He's beyond help.


I believe she was 14, but that's just as bad. He's a sick fuck and this is a patern of behavior. Hitting on girls like Nora, who was underage. Lusting over Kyle Rittenhouse's 16 year old sister. Having a child with a literal pedophile. I'm not gonna make some definitive statement that Ethan Ralph is a pedophile, but things look bad for him, and he is absolutely some kind of sex pest.


----------



## A Logging Company (Jun 23, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> That's true, but to be totally fair there isn't much being outted here.
> 
> In fact is this information even embarrassing? Why would Ralph be bothered by the fact people know (or think) he's into fucking high class hookers on the down low? Because that seems more like an "Oh no, now all my haters are going to be thinking about all the fine ass I'm smashing! Lol WOOPS!" kind of thing.
> 
> ...


While under normal hood circumstances hiring a porn actress escort would make for a good brag: "While you takin' some bitch out for dinner like the simp,  I straight up had the big dollars for some fine ass Asian pussy you fuckin' losers jerk off to on Pornhub. Best part is my woman knows about it and doesn't even mind. That's how much I go my bitch on lockdown."

Problem is Ralph is aligning himself with Fuentes and """"America First"""", which not only likes to rail against degeneracy, but having anything to do with women. Practically looking at women with nothing but seething anger is peak beta simp behavior to them, let alone paying one for sex.


----------



## McSchlomo (Jun 23, 2022)

Null: "Don't go to mexico, Ralph, you'll die the most cruel death anyone can imagine and I need you for content"

Ralph: "Mexico, eh? Sounds interesting"


----------



## TheGoodSucc88 (Jun 23, 2022)

Calefactorite said:


> Nigga streamed himself jacking it to a 13 year old girl. He's beyond help.


Yet niggers still follow him. Man! when is Chris chan getting out of jail?


----------



## GuntPunt (Jun 23, 2022)

McSchlomo said:


> Null: "Don't go to mexico, Ralph, you'll die the most cruel death anyone can imagine and I need you for content"
> 
> Ralph: "Mexico, eh? Sounds interesting"


Null's biggest mistake was not making that list before the first Portugal visit. Ralph is going to go in order from things Jersh said not to do and the first unfortunately was "Don't go to Mexico and get killed by being stupid."

Better pack your $300 cowboy hats, Guntlemen. If this goes through, it'll be the last dance of Ethan da Gunt.


----------



## Bloatlord (Jun 23, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> >mexican embassy apply for residency
> there's no way this is real
> this would be such an unbelievably dumb move
> it'd be like portugal times 100


Oh my god he's really doing it to own Null, since he said that Ralph couldn't survive in Mexico.
I've got a bad feeling this might be how it ends guntbros.


----------



## McSchlomo (Jun 23, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> That's true, but to be totally fair there isn't much being outted here.
> 
> In fact is this information even embarrassing? Why would Ralph be bothered by the fact people know (or think) he's into fucking high class hookers on the down low? Because that seems more like an "Oh no, now all my haters are going to be thinking about all the fine ass I'm smashing! Lol WOOPS!" kind of thing.
> 
> ...


But we DID see his real searches. Do you not remember "how can I show her I've changed"? There was a lot more actually embarassing and not very ralphamale shit, but that one stuck in my head. No, no, he is just that incompetent.


----------



## cokeski1488 (Jun 23, 2022)

NaggotFigger said:


> You're dumb for not realizing the ironic thing that most threads about Ralph are in the Ralph subforum.
> Once a thread that relates to Ralph was made, then it's all Ralph anyway. What a pig that's being a pain in the ass.


ralph owns yours soul


----------



## MadStan (Jun 23, 2022)

Pansu doesn't mind this sexual behavior from Ralph. It comes within the territory of being with a real Alpha Male.

Imagine the kind of goggles and fucked up brain you'd have to have to cuddle up with that tub of lard every night as she slips her hand between the Gunt to keep her hands warm at night. God it gives me the fucking creeps just typing that. I'm going to go kill myself now.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jun 23, 2022)

Do you think he’s picked this girl so he can pretend she’s Jade?
I bet she wouldn’t even question why he has a 4/5 cap.


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (Jun 23, 2022)

Did Ralph ever address the Aria Lee stuff? Him playing into the Mexico stuff makes me think it's gonna end up a bit (whether or not he was serious about it at first), but if he's been silent about the escort than it's some damning shit. 

Could possibly be used in court.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Jun 23, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> PL but I had a friend who worked for a porn company as a production coordinator when I lived in LA.
> 
> He brought a few of these women over to a party of mine and they are some of the biggest retards I’ve ever met. They weren’t trafficked or raped or whatever they were just plain irresponsible and stupid. They’d get cash from a shoot and go out and party and smoke weed and then realize rent is due and “oh shit” better go book another scene or get pimped out to some guy on the side. And yes they all turn tricks as well. Porn is just the calling card.


to be fair plenty of women in LA or just in their 20s in general just party and smoke weed. its just some people's personality, spend the cash you make now and fuck future you, eventually they wisen up and thats why the pick up artist tricks people taught 20 years ago can help you land a job in any company today, the dumb cunts that got their back blown out next to a bar dumpster during their party days are part of every bureaucracy now. 

Honestly the thing that shocked me more was the ones that were actually going to school or more typically doing it because they're single moms, like in that city high song. 

IIRC Piper Perri, Giana Michaels, and Brooklyn Chase all did stripping and later porn because they had kids to feed, brooklyn is still doing porn and her son's like 19 now. which must suck for him.


----------



## Erika Furudo (Jun 23, 2022)

Bush King said:


> Met half a dozen strippers through a friend of a friend at a party. They were some very nice, very intelligent women. Very limited social media presence, very tame work (just service and dancing at clubs), very intelligent too. Not smart smart, but they all dropped out of school and worked drink service before moving to stripping because of the cash, and they all owned gigantic houses at 25-30 that were well on the way to being paid off. They'd let you do a line off their ass, but you couldn't film it and they wouldn't take it themselves.
> 
> There's a lesson there. Don't pimp yourself out for peanuts, blow your pussy all over the internet, and then get so fucked up on drugs that you need to resort to get fucked by RALPHAMALEs to make rent.


If they are so smart why are they strippers? 



MadStan said:


> Pansu doesn't mind this sexual behavior from Ralph. It comes within the territory of being with a real Alpha Male.
> 
> Imagine the kind of goggles and fucked up brain you'd have to have to cuddle up with that tub of lard every night as she slips her hand between the Gunt to keep her hands warm at night. God it gives me the fucking creeps just typing that. I'm going to go kill myself now.


Pantsu is just that desperate. It's the same energy as Shoe0nhead claiming to be a bisexual who gets off watching her partner fuck other women, it's a cope. Pantsu has no other options, if she leaves she's a single mom. Although with Ralph's parenting skills she's pretty much a single mom anyway.


----------



## Bush King (Jun 23, 2022)

Erika Furudo said:


> If they are so smart why are they strippers?


Sex workers aren't exactly known for being stable people with home equity.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 23, 2022)

A Logging Company said:


> While under normal hood circumstances hiring a porn actress escort would make for a good brag: "While you takin' some bitch out for dinner like the simp,  I straight up had the big dollars for some fine ass Asian pussy you fuckin' losers jerk off to on Pornhub. Best part is my woman knows about it and doesn't even mind. That's how much I go my bitch on lockdown."
> 
> Problem is Ralph is aligning himself with Fuentes and """"America First"""", which not only likes to rail against degeneracy, but having anything to do with women. Practically looking at women with nothing but seething anger is peak beta simp behavior to them, let alone paying one for sex.


Not sure why Ralph would go off brand for his escort and porn addiction.


----------



## Robust User (Jun 23, 2022)

Ralph really likes his women that look like boys.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jun 23, 2022)

Salubrious said:


> I have a second "professional" PC that I use for non-work programming, and I don't even browse Kiwi Farms (or anything) on it.
> 
> It's always shocking to me (not really) just how many people get caught doing stupid shit because they do it on their "work" computer.  Or they have all this money and never even buy a second machine.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I have a separate laptop I use for work and any shit where I have to be my "professional" self. I don't use it for anything other than work, and my gaming/entertainment PC that I don't ever use for anything connected to work or my personal life.
I compartmentalize automatically now I've been doing it so long. I have my professional life and my hobbies, they don't need to mix.


----------



## Phillip Green (Jun 23, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> Exactly. I have a separate laptop I use for work and any shit where I have to be my "professional" self.


This approach is best (and you can always remote desktop to between machines for convenience), but all someone really needs to do to avoid this kind of shit is have multiple browsers installed. It's not like Ralph is some zoomer catboy aficionado streaming from a phone where multiple browsers are inconvenient. 

Use Brave for personal stuff, Chrome/Edge/Safari for work, and use Firefox if you're some kind of sick self-flagellation enjoying deviant. And if you're going for something super spicy, *always *use a damn private/incognito window. Simple.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Jun 23, 2022)

Hold up is she Chinese or Japanese?


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 23, 2022)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Hold up is she Chinese or Japanese?


Laos or something, who knows.


----------



## EyeGuy (Jun 24, 2022)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Hold up is she Chinese or Japanese?


Vietnamese. We all know why...

"Ah want you to call me Daddy Jim, sweetie"


----------



## Slightly Worthless (Jun 24, 2022)

Cumbubs said:


> He just needs to submit some screening form that needs your ID and education level (for some reason) and then your get your price.


Has anyone entered Ralph's details yet to get a quote. We need to know much this fat fuck is spending.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 24, 2022)

I know y’all like to try to dunk on Ralph for literally anything, but if you think this bitch, from a purely looks perspective, is not attractive then you are one gay nigga.


----------



## Apochrypha (Jun 24, 2022)

Bush King said:


> Met half a dozen strippers through a friend of a friend at a party. They were some very nice, very intelligent women. Very limited social media presence, very tame work (just service and dancing at clubs), very intelligent too. Not smart smart, but they all dropped out of school and worked drink service before moving to stripping because of the cash, and they all owned gigantic houses at 25-30 that were well on the way to being paid off. They'd let you do a line off their ass, but you couldn't film it and they wouldn't take it themselves.
> 
> There's a lesson there. Don't pimp yourself out for peanuts, blow your pussy all over the internet, and then get so fucked up on drugs that you need to resort to get fucked by RALPHAMALEs to make rent.


Well they can't be that smart, they're still hookers. There are far better ways to make money, you just need to play your cards right. Unless you are forced to live in a turd-world country there are better get rich quick schemes than debasing yourself. I feel no sympathy.


----------



## Bush King (Jun 24, 2022)

Apochrypha said:


> Well they can't be that smart, they're still hookers. There are far better ways to make money, you just need to play your cards right. Unless you are forced to live in a turd-world country there are better get rich quick schemes than debasing yourself. I feel no sympathy.


They were making thousands a week when most of the world was in a lockdown and earning nothing. They all have investment portfolios when most people their age are struggling to pay rent.

They probably don't need your sympathy.


----------



## Apochrypha (Jun 24, 2022)

Bush King said:


> They were making thousands a week when most of the world was in a lockdown and earning nothing. They all have investment portfolios when most people their age are struggling to pay rent.
> 
> They probably don't need your sympathy.


Look you can keep defending whoring all you want but it won't change the fact that there are still better ways to make just as much money as a woman. Most of the time as a stripper or prostitute, it's very difficult to leave those industries because many potential employers will look at your employment history and toss you aside. It's a horrible stigma to have follow you for the rest of your life. Sure the world is more accepting than before, but many people still aren't, especially in a place of business.

Lots of girls out there who got into it and couldn't leave even if they wanted to because they gave up their chance at an education to pursue stripping and prostitution. Then they just convince themselves they're fine with it and it's "empowering" which is just a cope to deal with the fact they are miserable. I personally know a few. Even if it's just a side hustle while you're in university, you're leaving behind a paper trail that could really hurt you if you aren't careful.

If they were smart they'd know there are better options.


----------



## trickyzerg23 (Jun 24, 2022)

Excellent, I found the Corinne thread! She just said, ”Dude this is serious,” on KC, and I began screaming autisticalily. That’s the thing, she lacks the self-awareness to even see the absurdity. That’s why I’m screaming.


----------



## Bush King (Jun 25, 2022)

Apochrypha said:


> Look you can keep defending whoring all you want but it won't change the fact that there are still better ways to make just as much money as a woman. Most of the time as a stripper or prostitute, it's very difficult to leave those industries because many potential employers will look at your employment history and toss you aside. It's a horrible stigma to have follow you for the rest of your life. Sure the world is more accepting than before, but many people still aren't, especially in a place of business.
> 
> Lots of girls out there who got into it and couldn't leave even if they wanted to because they gave up their chance at an education to pursue stripping and prostitution. Then they just convince themselves they're fine with it and it's "empowering" which is just a cope to deal with the fact they are miserable. I personally know a few. Even if it's just a side hustle while you're in university, you're leaving behind a paper trail that could really hurt you if you aren't careful.
> 
> If they were smart they'd know there are better options.


Why would you want a real job when at 30 you have enough investments to retire and live off dividends?


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jun 25, 2022)

Okay say you are a whore. Sure you have to put up with a shit ugly goblin like Ralph. But he has no stamina, your life is hell anyway that you only get through by doing this for $$$ to buy sweet drugs to escape, and the faster he is done the faster you can leave.

Now assuming sex is already just a job for you and there is no such thing as the ‘Chad John’ who is hot and rich and gets you off with his dong game, there is worse things than a shithead fatso that is a one pump chump so you can go erase the memory with the meth pipe.  Like grandpas with viagra or something. Oh god what if Ralph took Viagra beforehand and Meigh had a strap on?


----------



## 6thRanger (Jun 26, 2022)

Bush King said:


> Why would you want a real job when at 30 you have enough investments to retire and live off dividends?


The women you are generally describing are not generally representative of their industry and role. What you described is not the average stripper. It's even possible some of what you were told was false. 

There are well put together drug dealers with investment portfolios as well. It doesn't make drug dealing a good option, even at the top of the profession in terms of competency and risk management. 

As for Ralph, this is no shock. Fucking pornstars and regular whores is very on brand for the Ralphamale. Despite the sizes of his gunt and his dick he has a sexual appetite to match his trash burger appetite, and it's not like he can go to the bar and pick up a young honey when he feels like it. With whoring, he can fuck women who would cross the street to avoid him. Not surprising at all.


----------



## Bush King (Jun 26, 2022)

6thRanger said:


> The women you are generally describing are not generally representative of their industry and role.


And I never said they were.

Even it was some hell job, it's far better than actually having to fuck your customers for peanuts as most whores do.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 27, 2022)

Does this mean there could be a video of Jaimie Vine riding Ralph like a waterbed on her OF?  Is it common practice for whores to film and upload their customers to their OF?


----------



## Polyboros2 (Jun 27, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Does this mean there could be a video of Jaimie Vine riding Ralph





No.


----------



## OffRecord (Jun 27, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> "Andy Kauffman shirt" Stupid wigger can't even spell the man's last name correctly.


So why would Andy Kaufman be on Ralph’s mind? It’s such a random thing.  Well, Kaufman is famous for allegedly faking his own death. Combining that fact with the Mexico info I wonder if Ralph is considering faking his death and fleeing the country. The problem with his plan is, he will probably actually die first.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jun 27, 2022)

OffRecord said:


> So why would Andy Kaufman be on Ralph’s mind? It’s such a random thing.  Well, Kaufman is famous for allegedly faking his own death. Combining that fact with the Mexico info I wonder if Ralph is considering faking his death and fleeing the country. The problem with his plan is, he will probably actually die first.


It turns out he was buying the shirt that Kaufman wore during his publicity stunt of wrestling women.



Credit goes to @CringeMomma

EDIT: Out of curiosity, I looked at what this would cost and here's the result (assuming he bought it from this website):



Spoiler: Worth it!








Money well spent on a gimmick. I'm sure your bastard son really appreciates the gesture.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 27, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> It turns out he was buying the shirt that Kaufman wore during his publicity stunt of wrestling women.
> View attachment 3432754
> Credit goes to @CringeMomma
> 
> ...


$41.31 spent on made in China cloth with paint that may or may not be poisonous.
Absolute state of the grift right.

That shirt legitimately looks lower effort and quality than Metokur merch, really thought it was Ralph's own.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jun 29, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> $41.31 spent on made in China cloth with paint that may or may not be poisonous.
> Absolute state of the grift right.
> 
> That shirt legitimately looks lower effort and quality than Metokur merch, really thought it was Ralph's own.


It may be actually worse because the vendor charges more for fat guy cloth but what's a few extra loose change.


----------

